# coco off her food



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Apologies, I've been mad busy with half term, sick kids, busy busy days plus hubby was working away so I've been extra manic juggling my days. So I'm sorry to be gone for ages then just come back with a question, but I know you lovely people won't mind.

The last few days Coco has been off her food, she has thrown up a little bile this morning, and a little the day before yesterday, but I'm thinking that is hunger as she has been fussing over her food. She normally hoovers up her food in seconds! so it's unusual for her. She is still on NI, I smelt the food, it has no smell so I'm sure it was still fresh, but I'm defrosting another box in case it is the particular box? I don't keep kibble anymore, so this morning i got her some fresh mince form the butchers and she has eaten a little of that. The only other thing that has changed recently is we have given her some dog biscuits as a treat when out walking, would having dry dog biscuit put her off the raw food? Hmmmmm, in every other way she is 100% ok, running around as normal, so I don't think she is ill. What would you do if you were me? Would you just give it a few days before panicking and changing her diet. 

Hope everyone is well, I have tons of catching up to do here!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well done for survivng such a hectic time!
Sorry to hear Coco is off her food.
Kiki is not off hers - but she has been ill with horrid gastric upset. She was sick once and since then vile runny poop...
She was fine in herslef full of beans and desperate to eat, but having heard of several other dogs with similar around here, I took her to the vet. She had slightly raised temp and was a bit tender in the gut area and so she had jabs, is on antibiotics and is on rice and chicken diet. Poop a bit more normal just now - he said a lot of sickness around...
I guess what I'm saying is it might be worth checking with the vet - it is a bad time of year for kids and dogs... 
Hope she picks up soon.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Marzi. Aww, poor kiki. Glad she is feeling a bit better.

Coco's poop is still normal thankfully, and no more sick. Tonight she has eaten a full bowl of homemade raw, I got a little mince from the butchers, grated in some apple and carrot and a little raw egg, and she wolfed it down. I hope it's just a blip, if she is weird about her food tomorrow I'll think about visiting the vets!


----------

